# اسئلة هامة جدا فى api 571



## سامح 2010 (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق مجموعة كبيرة جدا من الاسئلة فى كورس api571
الحمد لله أنى حصلت على هذه الاسئلة بعد بحث لفترة طويلة
اسأل الله أن ينفع بها الجميع
اسألكم الدعاء
بأن يرزقنا بمن يتقدم بمصر علميا إلى الأمام وأن يستغل طاقات وامكانيات علمائها وشبابها لما فيه الخير

اللهم احفظ بلادنا من كل سوء


سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## محمد حمزه (29 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع نحييك عليه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح 2010 (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله بمثله
نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يتقبل

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## تولين (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير على مجهودك


----------



## tifaonline (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zeggane (16 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير على مجهودك Merci beaucoup *​


----------



## mido111 (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي الله يعطيك العافية
هذا الملف في لب دراستي واختصاصي


----------



## عبد الصادق (18 أبريل 2011)

اقسم بالله مهما تكلمت فلن استطيع ان اوفيك حقك من الشكر


----------



## سامح 2010 (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
واسأل الله ان يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الأعمال
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عبد الصادق (21 أبريل 2011)

اخى سامح هل ممكن نلاقى كورس للشرح او اى شيئ اخر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bakeer-iron-man (22 أبريل 2011)




----------



## baldassar (5 يوليو 2011)

Allah yar7am walidik


----------



## سامح 2010 (6 يوليو 2011)

*Api 571 course*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
الى الأخ عبد الصادق وجميع الزملاء

لقد قمت بتحميل كورس شرح API 571

على الرابط التالى 

http://dc353.4shared.com/download/WNPiRa8c/API571_COURSE.pdf


وهو شرح مبسط لأهم النقاط المطلوبة فى الكود


اسأل الله سبحانه أن ينفع به الجميع


سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## سليمان1 (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك االه خيراً مهندس سامح


----------



## omar yehia (15 أبريل 2012)

may allah grant you and your family, gazak allah kol kher


----------



## فلزاوي (11 أغسطس 2012)

thanx


----------



## المهندسة ام حسن (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## virtualknight (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود تستحق الشكر عليه


----------



## roshdyyy (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------

